# General > Upcoming Events >  Ahititi Surplus Steel 2020

## Nugget connaisseur

Ahititi Surplus Steel 2020

Event date: Saturday 30th of May 2020.

Event cost: $80 per competitor. 

Round count: 80 minimum, 100 recommended.

Maximum number of competitors: 48

This as far as we know tis going to be the first event of its kind in NZ.
The course of fire will be similar to a practical field shooting type event using steel targets at various distances out to 300 meters but instead of hunting or precision rifles you will be competing with bolt action military rifles such as Lee Enfields, Mauser or Styers.
Each of the days 8 stages will have different scenarios to test your skills, this will include props that you will have to shoot over or from inside of.
Some stages will require some movement so come prepared to get up and move

Rifles requirements:
As issued pre 1950s military service bolt action rifles only, no sporting variants or non military modifications. Period sniper or designated marksman rifles are ok but they will compete in a different class if we have enough entrants with sniper rifles.
If there is only a few they will compete in the same class but with several factors handicapping them such as, smaller targets and or tighter time limits.
Replica sniper rifles are ok as long as they are true replicas and are made in good faith of the original.
Single shot breach loading rifles military are also ok for use in this event, for example Martini Enfields or Swedish Rolling Blocks in their original military calibers.
No lever or pump actions
If in doubt about rifle requirements please get in contact.

Ammunition Requirements:
No steel core, penetrator, tracer or incendiary ammunition. Remember some ammunition that was legal a year ago is no longer, plus it damages the steel targets so check any surplus ammunition for a sneaky AP that could be lurking unknown to you.

No velocity exceeding 3,200 fps, I know this is unlikely to be an issue with the style of firearms but it must be said.

Send a message to secure your spot, online payment is required to secure your spot and if you do not pay in a timely manner your spot will be offered to someone else. 

Camping will be available at the venue on the Friday night before the event.
No running water but there is a long drop.

Nearest town is Mokua if you wish to stay in a motel

----------


## tonyd

Sounds like a good event. I would attend of it was closer!

----------

